

How to Write Unmaintainable Code and ensure a job for life - rmason
https://www.thc.org/root/phun/unmaintain.html

======
dang
Well, I'll be:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=how+to+write+unmaintainable+code#!...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=how+to+write+unmaintainable+code#!/story/sort_by_date/0/how%20to%20write%20unmaintainable%20code)

